# command-line-fu (digg like site with UNIX commands)



## vermaden (Mar 13, 2009)

The site itself is here:
*http://www.commandlinefu.com/*

Great source of quick one liners, especially for younger UNIX users.


----------



## rbelk (Mar 14, 2009)

And also some of us old timer's also:e


----------



## vermaden (Mar 14, 2009)

rbelk said:
			
		

> And also some of us old timer's also:e



Heh, I also found many interesting thongs there 

About your sig, yes, its big pity that Commodore killed AMIGA, have you seen *Deathbed Vigil*?


----------



## rbelk (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes I have, said isn't it. The group that originally designed the Amiga kinda reminds me of the original FreeBSD group. To this day both systems never have been given enough credit when credit was due! BTW, do you mind if I append your sig, the BSD one, to min? it's awesome.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 15, 2009)

rbelk said:
			
		

> Yes I have, said isn't it. The group that originally designed the Amiga kinda reminds me of the original FreeBSD group. To this day both systems never have been given enough credit when credit was due!


Yeah, life.



			
				rbelk said:
			
		

> BTW, do you mind if I append your sig, the BSD one, to min? it's awesome.


Use it as you like mate


----------

